# grinder



## 2238 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a regular hand held 4 inch grinder.I noticed the 1/8 in cutting wheels sometimes spin free on the arbor even though
its tightened down. Just sometimes when you are cutting.
I looked on the web and some people said you flip the nut over when you use thin wheels.
I have a washer and then the nut so I flipped the nut over and tightened it down. I tried it without the washer and that was way too loose.
It tightens with one of those 2 pin wrench bars
that index into 2 holes and then you lock the wheel and tighten. Did I have this correct??? if not what do you do to solve this problem?? I havent tried it yet..


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 29, 2017)

I've never had a washer on any of mine, only time I've seen a washer used is with a disc that has a larger than 5/8 hole. For depressed center discs and thicker discs the nut goes on one way, for thin discs it goes on the other way. Also never tightened one more than finger tight, the direction the grinder spins self-tightens the nut. The correct assembly should be, backing plate, cutting disc, nut.


----------



## michael j (Feb 4, 2018)

I've got four grinders and they all have this side down marked on the nuts.


----------

